

Zappos meets Groupon - emilepetrone
http://www.proudn00b.com/post/2177348673/hey-zappos-zachware

======
Skywing
I'd use it, if it were able to work with like Newegg, or something. Basically,
it just encourages people to shop together and buy in bulk.

~~~
emilepetrone
Social benefits from economic cooperation

